# HsMgr.exe macht Probleme



## DieChaplinMelone (11. September 2010)

Hallihallo!

Ich habe mir heute eine ASUS Xonar DS Soundkarte eingebaut.
Doch nach der Treiberinstallation ging nicht mehr viel. Weder Firefox noch Thunderbird, kein Spiel, nicht mal die Systemsteuerung lies sich öffnen.
Und schließlich bin ich auf den Stöhrenfried gekommen:
Im Taskmanager tauchten zwei neue Prozesse auf:
HsMgr.exe*32 (also ein 32bit Prozess)
HsMgr64.exe (also eben kein 32bit Prozess)

Die Soundkarte läuft jetzt auch genial, besonders Musik hören macht einfach nur Spaß!

Nachdem ich die beiden Prozesse aus dem Autostarter genommen habe und beendet habe ging alles wieder.
Nun aber die Frage: Wofür sind diese Prozesse?
Google bestätigt mir zwar, dass die irgendetwas mit dem GX-Feature von ASUS' und Auzentech's Soundkarten zu tun haben, aber was und wie man dieses Problem beheben kann, weiß so richtig keiner.

Vielleicht hat hier ja einer eine Idee oder sogar Lösungen.

Über Tipps, Infos oder Lösungsvorschläge freue ich mich.

LG (bauen auch gute Monitore...)
 DieChaplinMelone


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (11. September 2010)

Haste Tune Up ? Manchmal nutze ich das eingebaute Feature von Tune Up, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich den und den Prozess beenden bzw. abschalten kann.

Ich hatte nie eine Asus Soundkarte, kann dir aber sagen, dass bei meiner X-Fi damals für das EAX im Hintergrund ein Extra-Prozess gelaufen ist. 

Nach dem abschalten, hat alles immer noch wunderbar funktioniert, nur das eben EAX nicht mehr Unterstützt wurde.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (11. September 2010)

Ja, ich habe die Prozesse auch per Tune Up deaktiviert. Standen auf Optional. Mich würd' halt nur Interessieren, was die machen und warum sie Probleme machen...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (12. September 2010)

ok, da kann ich dir leider keine weitere Auskunft geben, habe nie die Karte gehabt


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2010)

Die Probleme wurden eigentlich mit den letzten Treiberupdates behoben(zumindest laufen meine DX und D2 seitdem problemlos unter Win 7 Prof X64).
Gebraucht werden die Prozesse wie schon gesagt für die GX Funktion und afaik auch für manches Dolby Feature.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (12. September 2010)

Aha, aber woher bekommst du die Treiber? Ich habe auf der ASUS-Seite zwar 3 gefunden, aber die haben mich aufgefordert einen DLM Manager zu instalieren. Sollte man das tun?


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2010)

Natürlich von der Asus Seite.
Wenn du den grünen "Global" Link wählst musst du auch keinen DLM installieren  .


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (12. September 2010)

Habe es jetzt geschafft den Treiber zu installieren und die HsMgr.exe Datein stören den Betrieb jetzt nicht mehr.


----------

